# Standard poodle puppy breeder, purchase



## Janetlp (Jan 18, 2021)

Needing advice on purchasing a puppy. I feel I may have rushed to put a deposit on a puppy from a breeder with Champion lines. The price of the puppy is $3000. The Dame is seven years old and unfortunately because of Covid the puppies are not being socialized. Also when I did go to see the puppies at six weeks old the breeder said they should all be show quality. I just found out this information yesterday. And for what I know, I know it’s not that easy to have show quality in every litter. I was a little bit upset about the moms age. And these are the red flags that just came up. I’m not sure what to do. the money isn’t the issue I just want to be able to justify it. I am not that experienced as I just had one standard poodle and I don’t know how to express my feelings to the breeder. thank you


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Are both parents champions and health tested?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

On the show-quality claim for me it depends on how it was phrased. Was it a promise like 'every one of them will be champion quality' or more 'no obvious faults in any one of them so far'.


----------



## Janetlp (Jan 18, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> Are both parents champions and health tested?


Thank you for your reply. I actually just emailed the breeder today for those things. I know that the mom is champion . I know the hips are certified. I think sometimes the more research I do the worse it is. She’s not keeping any puppies for herself and she let us pick first at six weeks old. And now I’m just not so sure we should’ve picked that early. It took me three years to find my first standard. My breeder is not Breeding and she said the breeders that she knew didn’t have any puppies at the time. I’ve been waiting about four months and decided to look for another breeder.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Can you tell us the name of the breeder?


----------



## Janetlp (Jan 18, 2021)

I wouldn’t want to do that. The breeder has been very kind. I’m just looking to find out what’s right for me.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Breeders get a reputation, that is why Ava asked for the name. You don't have to give her name, what is the kennel name?

Sometimes dogs can win in the show ring but have horrible personalities or hidden diseases.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Some aspects of socialization are still possible during even the strictest lockdowns. I would want to hear what the breeder has been doing to keep these puppies on track as they develop, even if that’s meant getting a little creative.

Don’t share their name if you don’t feel comfortable, but do a search for it here. Maybe a member has experience with them.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There is no perfect way to buy a puppy, and there are no perfect breeders. You just have to consider which compromises you consider acceptable. The poodle police are not going to arrest you if you deviate from any recommendation you might have read on the internet. 

You say the dam is 7. How many previous litters has she had? I prefer so see a breeder stopping at 3 litters, and certainly no more than 4.

You said the breeder told you the litter was show quality. Do you actually want to show? My boy Galen comes from champion parents, yet he has a ridiculous curly tail. It looks like it was transplanted from an Elkhound. He wouldn't place well if shown in conformation, but that doesn't stop people from squealing , "Ooh, cute," when I take His Fuzziness for a walk in town. 

You are concerned about socialization. Given the current Covid situation, I think socialization is a real concern with many litters from many breeders right now. It's quite reasonable that a breeder wouldn't want to be exposed to humans from outside the household. However, the breeder should still be able to do things like shave the pups' muzzles, take them on car rides, run the vacuum cleaner in the next room, and do other things to expose them to a life outside the whelping pen. I would ask what she has been able to accomplish apart from introducing the puppies to strangers.

Since socialization is a critical and ongoing activity, what are your options to make up for lost time? Do you feel comfortable masking up and pushing a shopping cart with a puppy in it around your local pet store? Do you have friends and family who might come over and play with the puppy in your backyard at a safe distance from you? Do you have the option of masking up for puppy kindergarten classes or dropping the puppy off for a half day of puppy daycare? Do you know a well socialized dog which might come over for a few playdates in your yard?


----------

